# Best karate-style uniform



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2005)

Now that I feel really old after the "Best TKD uniform" thread, I'm wondering about karate-style uniforms. This old man is partial (as in prefers. Not as in dentures) the karate-style uniforms (robe-type jackets & drawstring pants). 

I'm looking for input on striping, too. Is there a company that does good custom striping? Has anyone gotten one done from Sang Moo Sa? There's looked good, but I'd rather talk w/ someone who's bought one, first. Or should I just go to a tailor & have them do it?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you on who puts out the best uniforms or will do striping.
I wear  solid black most of the time and still remember when the pants were  cut just at mid calf and the arms were at mid forarm


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't help you on who puts out the best uniforms or will do striping.
> I wear solid black most of the time and still remember when the pants were cut just at mid calf and the arms were at mid forarm


 
That uniform cut has become fashionable lately, I've noticed. What's old is new again . I appreciate your post.:asian:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 17, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Now that I feel really old after the "Best TKD uniform" thread, I'm wondering about karate-style uniforms. This old man is partial (as in prefers. Not as in dentures) the karate-style uniforms (robe-type jackets & drawstring pants).


 
Several companies can give claim to "best karate-style uniform."  

Most karate practitioners who use karategi would point to Shureido.  These are comfortable, durable, and are often times seen as the pinnacle in uniforms.  Yes, they can cost around 200 dollars, but think of it this way: you'll wear out many more of the cheaper uniforms before this one even starts entering that "worn down" territory.  

Other companies make good uniforms are a lower cost, such as Kamikaze, Kime, etc.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 17, 2005)

Check out Kwon, extremely durable, good bargin and cut large


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 18, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Check out Kwon, extremely durable, good bargin and cut large


 
Thanks for your input, guys. I have a Kwon uniform that I like. I've heard of the great Japanese uniforms you guys mentioned. I was just hoping to find a decent company that has a good uniform that can add stripes, too. Like the pre- V-neck, basic black stripes (MooDuk Kwon style) on a white uniform. Some companies have them, but some go crazy w/ stripes. I just want a heavy uniform w/ a single black stripe down the pants & a few on the jacket. Any ideas?


----------



## The Kai (Nov 18, 2005)

Take it to a tailors shop, costs a little.  Care full with aping the Tang Soo Do trim to close (TSD people might get a tad testy)


----------



## Miles (Nov 19, 2005)

The Tang Soo Do instructor at our dojang wears a heavy-weight Pine Tree cross-over dobok with the traditional MDK trim.  I have seen some of his black belts wearing Pro-Force heavy-weight doboks with trim.

Best Martial Arts Supply will do whatever trim you would like although I don't know the specific charges.

Good Luck!

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Miles! I'll look into em. I'm not lookin' to honk off my TSD brethern (or anyone else). I just something a bit different from the norm. I do like most of Nike's products. I run in their shoes & wear other stuff, too. And I too, like their tag line. When I left the WTF (1986) for the ITF, Nike wasn't interested in TKD. Now that I'm back, I seem to caught in a time warp.

I ordered a Eosin Panther belt, I'll letcha know how it looks.

Thanks again.


----------



## bushi jon (Nov 19, 2005)

Hoi Bros sun uniforms great price nice gi both Karate and trad tkd


----------



## mtabone (Nov 19, 2005)

Shureido uniforms are the best. period.

IMO



Michael Tabone


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2005)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> Hoi Bros sun uniforms great price nice gi both Karate and trad tkd


 
Wow,Choi Bros uniforms & Bear Brand belts! I figured you must be a midwesterner I guessed because I a transplant from suburban Chicago. Every uniform I owned starting out was Choi Bros. And East West Market Exchange was also another place to get good stuff.


----------



## searcher (Nov 21, 2005)

I use mostly JUKA Gold.   The best I have found so far.


----------



## Miles (Nov 25, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Wow,Choi Bros uniforms & Bear Brand belts! I figured you must be a midwesterner I guessed because I a transplant from suburban Chicago. Every uniform I owned starting out was Choi Bros. And East West Market Exchange was also another place to get good stuff.



  E-W Market Exchange is a neat place!  I was only in there 1x, but there was this mannequin you could hit and score points on.  It was really neat.  I also like Bear brand belts-my first black belt is a Bear brand, and I still have it though I haven't worn it in 20+ years.

Miles


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 18, 2005)

Among the budget brands, I like Kwon and Wacoku.  Just be sure to get a heavyweight.


----------



## DuneViking (Jan 20, 2006)

Again, I like Kwons (also see post to TDK uniforms Q)


----------

